# Real 'Ocean" scent ?



## Lin19687 (May 9, 2019)

spin from the Salty Mariner thread....

What do you have for a TRUE OCEAN / SEASIDE scent and from where did you get it.....how well did it behave?

I have gotten a few that just do NOT smell like a true ocean.  slightly but no cigar.

I got Sun & Sand from NG and while it is an ok scent, it doesn't smell like a beach or Dunes or anything 

I live in Massachusetts, we go to Cape Cod and Gloucester a lot, I know the smell of Ocean, good days and bad.
secretly I like the bad smell days, it is stronger lol


----------



## cmzaha (May 9, 2019)

I like Salty Air from soapsupplies.net. This one reminds me of sitting on my boat in the Harbor on good and bad days. We were the last set of docks so we had a channel and rocks (white ), so there were some bad days. This fragrance reminds me of those not so long ago days. Of course all harbors and beach areas smell differently, but Salty Air is a very nice realistic fragrance in my opinion.


----------



## amd (May 9, 2019)

Sea Salt & Driftwood from WSP - it's expensive, but holds well, if you don't mind deceleration it works well for intricate designs.
Sea Mist from Candle Science - I haven't soaped with it yet though, but the OOB is awesome!
Ocean Waves from NG - OOB has a bit of floral in it but not overwhelming. Haven't soaped with that one yet either, maybe next week, I'm getting low on Ocean scented soap...


----------



## Lin19687 (May 9, 2019)

amd said:


> Sea Salt & Driftwood from WSP - it's expensive, but holds well, if you don't mind deceleration it works well for intricate designs.
> Sea Mist from Candle Science - I haven't soaped with it yet though, but the OOB is awesome!
> Ocean Waves from NG - OOB has a bit of floral in it but not overwhelming. Haven't soaped with that one yet either, maybe next week, I'm getting low on Ocean scented soap...



Let me DEFINITELY know about the Ocean Wave, I love NG


----------



## amd (May 9, 2019)

@Lin19687  Shoot, I'll send ya an ounce and you can try it yourself... I have some soap that needs to leave my house too.... bahahaha!


----------



## shunt2011 (May 9, 2019)

China Rain - NG is nice.  It's fresh but has a slight floral in the background.  It plays well in CP most times and sticks well too.


----------



## Lin19687 (May 9, 2019)

amd said:


> @Lin19687  Shoot, I'll send ya an ounce and you can try it yourself... I have some soap that needs to leave my house too.... bahahaha!



NO!  no givzies backzies



shunt2011 said:


> China Rain - NG is nice.  It's fresh but has a slight floral in the background.  It plays well in CP most times and sticks well too.


I had an old China rain that I really liked but it is a bit too floral for an Ocean for me


----------



## amd (May 9, 2019)

Ooohh! Yes, I have NG's China Rain too. Let me know if you want me to send that too. I will also send the Sea Salt & Driftwood for you. [My husband wouldn't let me send your soap back if I tried. It works too well for his oily skin. Between your soap and his salt bars, he no longer feels like "a greasy monkey" at the end of the day.]


----------



## Cellador (May 9, 2019)

Pacific Pearl & Sea Salt (2 different FOs) from BB have a realistic scent to them. Both have a seaweed/kelpiness to them that haven't found elsewhere. They are a little off-putting OOB but mellow during the cure.


----------



## Obsidian (May 9, 2019)

Cellador said:


> Pacific Pearl & Sea Salt (2 different FOs) from BB have a realistic scent to them. Both have a seaweed/kelpiness to them that haven't found elsewhere. They are a little off-putting OOB but mellow during the cure.



Which one is more salty? I'd love a good ocean seaweed scent


----------



## Cellador (May 10, 2019)

The sea salt is more salty and smells kind of....humid? If that makes any sense...like the ocean air. You get a little of a melon scent, but overall it's hard to describe but not really a crisp floral/ozone like most ocean scents. I'll say it again, both of these are pretty bad out of the bottle. I was kinda disappointed with them at first but I grew to appreciate them.


----------



## dibbles (May 10, 2019)

@Obsidian and @Lin19687 I have Sea Salt samples from both Bramble Berry and MMS. They smell very similar. I also have Sea Salt and Driftwood from WSP, Sea Kelp from RE, and Sea Witch from Fragrance Buddy. PM me if you want sniffies/samples of any. Obviously, I am looking for the same salty ocean with no floral/rain/laundry/perfume notes that so many seem to have. These are all pretty good.


----------



## glasllyn (May 10, 2019)

@Lin19687 I live in New England, too, (Why are there no suppliers up here???) and I'm always searching for the right ocean-y scent. I agree with BA's Sea Kelp and regarding BB's Sea Salt, @Obsidian just know that @Cellador is right about it being "off-putting." I can't get around it at all. I actually gagged because it smelled like fish. I suppose it's authentic! I'm happy to know it mellows out in cure, and I'm curious to know what happens to it, but I can't get that far.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 27, 2019)

I decided to finally take the FO plunge and just ordered some Sea Salt from BB.  I can handle the smell of seaweed OOB given the descriptions some of the reviewers provided about how it aged.  It sounds perfect for some of the soaps I’m making.


----------



## dibbles (May 27, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I decided to finally take the FO plunge and just ordered some Sea Salt from BB.  I can handle the smell of seaweed OOB given the descriptions some of the reviewers provided about how it aged.  It sounds perfect for some of the soaps I’m making.


Let us know what you think. Seems like I’m not the only one looking for a non floral ocean scent.


----------



## StoneCottageSoapworks (Jun 2, 2019)

https://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oils/Fragrance-Oils-O-Z/sea-fresh-fragrance.html

This has worked well for me and it's not expensive!


----------



## Lilcat9984 (Jun 9, 2019)

I like Sea Breeze from Nature's Oil. It's light but fragrant.



Cellador said:


> Pacific Pearl & Sea Salt (2 different FOs) from BB have a realistic scent to them. Both have a seaweed/kelpiness to them that haven't found elsewhere. They are a little off-putting OOB but mellow during the cure.


I need to check these out. My soaps all built around a beach theme.



amd said:


> Sea Salt & Driftwood from WSP - it's expensive, but holds well, if you don't mind deceleration it works well for intricate designs.
> Sea Mist from Candle Science - I haven't soaped with it yet though, but the OOB is awesome!
> Ocean Waves from NG - OOB has a bit of floral in it but not overwhelming. Haven't soaped with that one yet either, maybe next week, I'm getting low on Ocean scented soap...


Oooh, these look amazing.


----------



## dluna333 (Jul 14, 2019)

Sorry, for hijacking this conversation thread but I've been looking for ocean smelling soap for sometime or scents I can use in my home to get that smell. I used to buy soap from on person for some time but she no longer makes soaps and has moved on with getting married, family and life. It's been about 5 years without using her soaps that I was in love with. Do any of you all here sell your soaps. I'm mainly looking for that sea, beach, or saltwater smell of the ocean. She gave me instructions to make soaps and where to get the ingredients and oils but I think it's way too much for me to start and get right...fine tune. I'll leave that up to you soap makers that do this a lot. I'm afraid of burning my skin off if I make it lol.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 14, 2019)

dluna333 said:


> Sorry, for hijacking this conversation thread but I've been looking for ocean smelling soap for sometime or scents I can use in my home to get that smell. I used to buy soap from on person for some time but she no longer makes soaps and has moved on with getting married, family and life. It's been about 5 years without using her soaps that I was in love with. Do any of you all here sell your soaps. I'm mainly looking for that sea, beach, or saltwater smell of the ocean. She gave me instructions to make soaps and where to get the ingredients and oils but I think it's way too much for me to start and get right...fine tune. I'll leave that up to you soap makers that do this a lot. I'm afraid of burning my skin off if I make it lol.


Try melt and pour - it's an easy way to get started and all you need are melt and pour base, a bowl, a spatula, some rubbing alcohol in a spray bottle, a mold and the fragrance oil. Lots of tutorials on YouTube to watch.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 14, 2019)

I really like Sea Salt from BB.  To my nose, it’s low tide/exposed kelp on the Oregon or Maine coastline. So far I’ve only used it in salt bars.  One of my sniffers detected a little melon, as @Cellador mentioned above, but I wouldn’t have come up with that.

I feel like I posted this link at some point, maybe on another thread. If you’re wondering about the origins of the “scent of the sea” you might find this article interesting: https://www.livescience.com/4313-key-smell-sea.html


----------



## soapmaker (Jul 18, 2019)

amd said:


> [My husband wouldn't let me send your soap back if I tried. It works too well for his oily skin. Between your soap and his salt bars, he no longer feels like "a greasy monkey" at the end of the day.]



If @Lin 19687 wouldn't mind sharing a recipe for oily skin, I'd love to see it. I have a greasy monkey too.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 18, 2019)

@soapmaker it isn't made for oily skin.  I think it just works for his skin 

keep a higher CO in your recipe will help dry it out


----------



## soapmaker (Jul 18, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> @soapmaker it isn't made for oily skin.  I think it just works for his skin
> 
> keep a higher CO in your recipe will help dry it out


Yes for him I use 30%


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 30, 2019)

amd said:


> Ooohh! Yes, I have NG's China Rain too. Let me know if you want me to send that too. I will also send the Sea Salt & Driftwood for you. [My husband wouldn't let me send your soap back if I tried. It works too well for his oily skin. Between your soap and his salt bars, he no longer feels like "a greasy monkey" at the end of the day.]


Did you ever go the China Rain & Ocean Wave ? ?  I was going to buy from WSP on the sale but the prices are just too darn high.


----------



## amd (Aug 2, 2019)

I haven't... I still have too many bars of Sea Salt & Driftwood to justify making another "oceany" soap. Not sure if I mentioned it but I did also pick up Sea Mist from Candle Science which I think might be closer to SS&D. I'm taking a step back from soapmaking for awhile - not like a HUGE step back, Imma still make soap, just stepping away from the business side of it, so I'm not sure when I'll get a chance to try soaping with it. Maybe when hubby's current salt bars are done curing, I plan to do another batch right away for him so they're properly cured (and he doesn't need to feel like he needs to hoard his current stash) and I'm out of his Ed Hardy dupe which I can only get at WSP and I refuse to pay their prices any more. He likes ocean scents so that would be a good choice for him. Either way - LMK if you want me to send you some FO.


----------



## deb8907 (Aug 3, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> spin from the Salty Mariner thread....
> 
> What do you have for a TRUE OCEAN / SEASIDE scent and from where did you get it.....how well did it behave?
> 
> ...



My favorite is Abalone and Sea from WSP.
*Crafters Choice™ Abalone & Sea Fragrance Oil 314 *
*Behaves well in CP.*


----------



## amd (Aug 5, 2019)

Oooh! @Lin19687 I spotted on BCN yesterday that they have a version of Sea Salt & Driftwood at a mucho Bueno price compared to WSP, but no category 9 info yet.





Hopefully they get their cart/ordering glitch fixed soon and get this updated. I noticed a few of their NEW scents have no info available so maybe that's what is causing the glitch. They disabled the site to update listings. I received an email saying that they had removed about half of my wishlist due to no longer available, so it sounds like they've been doing some updates.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 5, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> Did you ever go the China Rain & Ocean Wave ? ?  I was going to buy from WSP on the sale but the prices are just too darn high.


I use NG's China Rain and call it Ocean Breeze.  I have it in Soap, Salt Bars and Sugar Scrubs.  They all sell well for me.


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 5, 2019)

@amd  I saw that and due to no info I didn't want to play with it 

Thanks @shunt2011  !  I think I will try it.  How well did it behave for you ?


----------



## amd (Aug 5, 2019)

I was thinking of combining China Rain with Eucalyptus EO and see how that turns out. I've had a few requests for a White Barn dupe of Eucalyptus Rain and don't want to buy another FO. hahahaha just kidding, when have I ever NOT wanted to buy an FO?? [Never. The answer is never.] I was just curious if I could mix something "similar but different" to make it more my own brand scent.

And this, folks, is how you steer a thread off topic. Sorry @Lin19687 ! Please don't send me an 8lb box of soap ends in retribution.


----------



## amd (Aug 5, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> @amd I saw that and due to no info I didn't want to play with it


Yep, that's the one I accidentally put in my cart and now can't get out. Which is ok because I can't checkout either because their website is hosed.


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 5, 2019)

@amd it's fixed now.    I took SS&D out to till they give Usage rates on it.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 6, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> @amd  I saw that and due to no info I didn't want to play with it
> 
> Thanks @shunt2011  !  I think I will try it.  How well did it behave for you ?


I soap fairly cool.  It has generally behaved well for me.   A time or two it moved quicker than usual.  Not sure why.


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 6, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> I soap fairly cool.  It has generally behaved well for me.   A time or two it moved quicker than usual.  Not sure why.


Thanks, I put it in my wishlist for now.


----------



## amd (Aug 6, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> I took SS&D out to till they give Usage rates on it.



I did too. They have several new ones that I would like to try, but I'll have to wait for the usage rates. I'm really hoping the SS&D is good because it's half the price of WSP.

BTW: I plugged the Eucalyptus Rain soap into the soap to make queue... I think it might be next, lol. It's stuck in my head now that I was reminded of it. Well, I mean after my rimmed soap project.


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 6, 2019)

@amd I am trying not to buy too much as I don't have a Xmas/T-day/late fall Fair to go to yet.


----------

